# filson chaps



## flybum84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you have ever used filson tin chaps. I'm looking at getting a pair within the next month for bird hunting this year. I'm looking at both the single tin and double tin with zippers on the bottom. I just don't know if I really need the double tin since it is only doubled up to the knees but the zippers would be nice. Also I read on one costomer review that if your over 200 lbs you need to get the husky size so they fit over pants. Any of ya'll have or know anything about these? Thanks


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 1, 2009)

Josh,

 I have nothing against the filson chaps and can't advise since I have only tried a pair on and never owned any. I do know their reviews are good and most people like them. To me they seemed bulky and stiff. I would imagine they would not breathe that well for down here.

 I personally would recommend TurtleSkin snake chaps. I have had a pair for about three yrs. and love them. I definitely use and abuse mine since I also rabbit hunt and run dogs yr. round. i will put it this way, some people own chaps and others use them. I fit the latter. They are comfortable to wear and provide the most protection in the groin area. They breathe very well and hold up. A little pricey but worth the money. They are the cadillac of Chaps, Period. Let me know if you need a vendor to buy from.


----------



## preston (Aug 1, 2009)

*chaps*

yea you will need snake protection for the area you be hunting. might as well have some that can work for both.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 1, 2009)

Anything from Filson is of great quaility. BUT, the waxed cotton doesn't breathe well. Me, my dad, and my brother all wear these Orvis Chaps. These things are awesome.

http://orvis.com/store/productchoic...1089&group_id=1127&cat_id=5244&subcat_id=6220

I've also got some Rattlers Chaps (not the snakeproof ones) and they are also good... not as good as the Orvis chaps though.


BTW, Orvis has the BEST return policy in the world. You can return ANYTHING for ANY reason. Satisfaction is truly guaranteed.

Adam


----------



## flybum84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've already got a pair of snake boots. After seeing a 5 1/2 ft rattler dead on a dirt road 50 yards from where I used to dove hunt pursuaded me to get a pair. I was just thinking chaps because I'm planing on leaving my hunting stuff in my vehicle (minus my dog) and leaving straight from work in my civilian clothes to go hunt and be able to sneak in a few extra hunts the wife doesn't know about. so I figure chaps would be better then showing up in torn up briar pants. Stace, I looked at the turtle skin but I think they are out of my price range for right now. I'm looking for a pair around $100. Adam, how well do they protect you from thorns the look pretty thin?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 1, 2009)

That's why these chaps are so great. They are lightweight, breathable, comfortable, and very tough. I can't recall anything getting through them. I can't say the same for my Rattlers chaps. They are just fine for hunting here in the South. Trust me.

Get them! Take them hunting. If you don't like them, return them.

Good luck!

Adam


----------



## sage954 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the Filson Double Tin chaps, and they are bomb proof. The wax clothe keeps your legs dry, and between the double tin and the snake boots you should be covered.  

I have put them through three seasons of hard hunting and they are great.  The one draw back is that in temps above 55 your legs are going to sweat.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 2, 2009)

After trial and error, I've come to the subjective conclusion that briar pants are better.  The chaps make me sweat even when it it cold out when heavy pants do not.

I checked into the Orvis chaps but they are made a little tight and will not fit well over my manly legs with cold weather clothing on.

There is a catalog out there by Bill Boatman and it has some popular chaps in them too.

You should probably look at Kevin's and Stafford's catalogs to see what is out there.

If I am on the plains hunting, I'll skip the brush pants and chaps and wear BDU type cargo pants, good boots, maybe even hiking boots, and OR Goretex gaiters to keep the trash out.  I've never found brush pants to be as necessary out there because they don't have the nasty saw briers that we have here.


----------



## leeledger (Aug 2, 2009)

Rattler use to make a pair of chaps that weren't snake proof. Those were nice..... The non snake proof ones they make now aren't thick enough.
You'll be happy with the Filson.... but I'd go with the double tin. They are stiff, but you will get use to them.
 I have a problem getting them long enough for me. I've got pants that they bottom inch is worn out because the chaps don't come down far enough.


----------



## easbell (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got the single tin and they are good. I've hunted in them a couple of times a week during quail season for 5 years now. Frayed, blooded, dirty yes but work well. I like the the feel and look of the waxed cotton. I wish they made the single tin with a zipper.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 3, 2009)

easbell said:


> I've got the single tin and they are good. I've hunted in them a couple of times a week during quail season for 5 years now. Frayed, blooded, dirty yes but work well. I like the the feel and look of the waxed cotton. I wish they made the single tin with a zipper.



I have had the single tin now for 2 seasons and I really like them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 3, 2009)

at $59 I would buy those Orvis chaps all day long.  I like briar pants better though.  I agree with Ole Fuzzy... every pair of chaps I've ever worn were hot as blazes.

In general, everything Filson makes is top notch, though.

btw... if you guys are in the Atlanta area go by the Orvis store in Buckhead.  They have a pretty good sale going on right now.  I bought a Barbour flyweight coat for 50% off.  Plus they have a Beretta gun room there now so you ogle and handle about 50 really nice shotguns.  Maybe even buy one!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a pair of single tin chaps and I have been wearing them for over 10 years.  They do look rough, but they have served there purpose.  I like them in the mornings when it is wet.  I also use them when I go to South Dakota pheasant hunting.  They have saved my bacon several times out there.  They are good at keeping the snow out and keeping your legs dry.  They also help with the wind.  Last year we had to hunt in 12 inches of snow and 50 to 60 mph wind.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 4, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the Filsons.  I've had the single and  now the double tin and although both are nice, the zipper makes a big difference.  You can't get your chaps off without taking your boots off with the single tin chaps.  I have only hunted in S.Dakota with them and much prefer them over brush pants. Its nice to be able to wear soft old comfortable jeans under the chaps. 

There are some Filson dealers that sell their wares on eBay and will save you a few bucks over retail/mail order.  Also, if you like your blue jeans to have ample room in the thigh (i.e. "full cut/husky") then yes, get the husky sized chaps.  I have them and they fit just fine over my jeans.


----------



## flybum84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I just ordered the Orvis ones. I figured if they don't work I'd send them back and get the Filsons.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 5, 2009)

Filson single tin chaps was one of the best purchases I've ever made, 7 years ago....I did get the leather sewn cuff upgrade and they are like my best friend for my legs...mainly used for chainsaw work but I have grouse hunted in em a few times...they do well to let your legs breath up around the gussets but keep the wind, rain, and briers from getting through...and like a good pair of gloves, they get more supple with use...


----------



## flybum84 (Aug 11, 2009)

I got my orvis chaps in yesterday. I haven't had a chance to try them out but I did try them on. man they are light! they are a little on the noisy side and even though the fabric looks thicker then I thought it would be we'll hav eto run them through a torture test this year and send them back and get the filson chaps if they don't work out. I did get them for $60. they are having a sale on the olive colored ones.


----------

